# Work in Uk drying up ?



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Any uk tapers on here finding work slowing down ? We have a fair bit on at the moment but I can see it getting quite bad in the next few months ! 
Seems to be sites just locking the gates left,right and center.
Ive been advised by some mates to get out of residential and get into commercial as there seems to be a bit more work there. 
How is everyone else finding the current situation ?


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I'm in Cornwall and busy as f. Got a good 6 months in front of me at the moment, without the phone ringing again.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you in residential or commercial Tony ? Were ok for the moment because luckily the guy I work with has been with the drylining company we sub off for 20 years and is very friendly with the owner,they have about 100 sub contractor tapers and boarders, and I think we would be last to go if they started laying people off. Its just a bit of a shock how much things have slowed down generally in the last six months.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Mainly residential. Doing more flats than anything as that's what are selling best at the moment.


----------



## yam1200 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony M said:


> I'm in Cornwall and busy as f. Got a good 6 months in front of me at the moment, without the phone ringing again.


 
Hi Tony i live in Exmouth could you tell me any names of any drylining firms
down there
as im working in Dorchester at the moment Thanks


----------



## yam1200 (Jun 16, 2008)

yam1200 said:


> Hi Tony i live in Exmouth could you tell me any names of any drylining firms
> down there
> as im working in Dorchester at the moment Thanks


 
Has any one got any numbers of drywall companies that need boarders in any areas Thanks chaps


----------



## Brian S (Mar 3, 2008)

North Devon has almost come to a stop, I know one taper who hasn;t worked for 3 weeks, like other places sites are just closing the gates.

Brian


----------



## yam1200 (Jun 16, 2008)

Brian S said:


> North Devon has almost come to a stop, I know one taper who hasn;t worked for 3 weeks, like other places sites are just closing the gates.
> 
> Brian


is that Brian from mjs if yes this is Dave the taper boarder


----------



## Brian S (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Dave
Yes its me, I thought mj had a big site in Exeter to keep the local boys going? 

Brian


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I rang MJS 2 yrs ago when I was quiet. They wanted tapers in Newquay and were paying £2.00 a metre supply & fix. Told them I would rather stay home and watch daytime TV. Muppets.


----------



## yam1200 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony M said:


> I rang MJS 2 yrs ago when I was quiet. They wanted tapers in Newquay and were paying £2.00 a metre supply & fix. Told them I would rather stay home and watch daytime TV. Muppets.


 Tony stevens is a tight ass tosser but we ve not much choice he has most of the sites that i know.Do yuo have any numbers i can try Tony ,cheers Dave


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I would say try Chippy Wilson in Liskeard but heard today that he has just laid off 4 tapers/boarders. 
Millen Drylining phoned a mate of mine the other day offering him £2.30 a metre to work in Devon somewhere, but he's getting £3.50 locally so passed on that one.
If you don't mind travelling, try Baris Facades & Linings from Nottingham. They work all over. Me and a mate did some work in Devonport for them 2 yrs ago and the rates were very good.


----------



## yam1200 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony M said:


> I would say try Chippy Wilson in Liskeard but heard today that he has just laid off 4 tapers/boarders.
> Millen Drylining phoned a mate of mine the other day offering him £2.30 a metre to work in Devon somewhere, but he's getting £3.50 locally so passed on that one.
> If you don't mind travelling, try Baris Facades & Linings from Nottingham. They work all over. Me and a mate did some work in Devonport for them 2 yrs ago and the rates were very good.


£3.50 not bad at all .will phone the others monday thanks very much cheers Dave


----------



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Things just seem to be getting worse here in Bristol, our main contractor has just dropped our prices between 12 and 15%. Might apply to McDonalds ! :no:


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Was asked to drop rate the other day. Told the contractor to find someone else, and walked away .


----------



## crystal (Aug 13, 2008)

*rates*

hi
what are the rates in the uk like now per sqm, rates for metal stud and full drying wall finish


----------



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well our labour only price to tape is £1.38 Sq Meter now, We do work for other small developers and generally get £2 - £2.30 from them.
But the big boys are paying crap money. A house that we would get £850 for 6 months ago is now worth about £650. This takes 2 of us two and half maybe three days so its not good, then add to that you have to go back to sand it and its even worse !
What makes it worse is its hard to get motivated when you know your on such crap money !


----------



## colin mcguinnes (Aug 27, 2008)

*No its not good*

I have been in drywall fixing for twenty years and loved by many tapers and contractors ,i have been very dissapointed in recent years by a lack of quality? but quantity? Now the boots on the other foot times are bloody hard but i am still in work but many are not, But yes its grim ride it or leg it.col .nw.:furious:


----------



## colin mcguinnes (Aug 27, 2008)

*any work in canada*

i hear canada is lookin for trades espeacially in calgary ,alberta


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Have been looking at Canada and the Northern States myself. Really hate the UK. The government are just thieving liars, everyone in the media needs to be euthanised, and the people that are left are selfish c**ts. Except for me, that is. I'm quite a nice chap. And so is Blonesy. The rest I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.


----------

